
One cup of milk per day may increase rate of breast cancer up to 50% - christefano
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/02/200225101323.htm
======
aszantu
So it goes from 0.0199 to 0.02? Also: why is the article in favour of soy-
milk? Doesn't have soy more phyto-hormones than any other food?

------
vsyu
I'm not entirely surprised by this conclusion as there is a lot of research
out there claiming that milk/dairy isn't healthy for us. I think almond milk
is the best alternative.

~~~
rendx
For most situations, I actually prefer non-sugared oat milk over almond. Both
are more "neutral" compared to soy milk.

~~~
vsyu
Do you like the taste of non-sugared oat milk over almond, or is it mainly
because of the health benefits?

